# attrition rate



## DocPQ (May 10, 2010)

Everyone always talks about bud/s attrition rate, i'm certain that SF attrition rate is the same.  Can anyone give any statistics on med drops and dor's?  Tryin to put somethin together to motivate some candidates.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 10, 2010)

Tell them that if they quit or are even thinking about it they shouldn't be candidates.


----------



## DocPQ (May 10, 2010)

hah c'mon boss, I already said that.  These are deppers.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 10, 2010)

Well keep fucking saying it. I have said this before and will keep saying it. If you go in thinking about what if I get hurt or what if I quit, then the what ifs disappear and all that is left is "I quit, I am too hurt, fill in the blank". Then all of the sudden that guy decides hey the 82nd doesn't sound that bad after all, or hey I can always come back later.  These kids are 18X's I am guessing? If so and they need motivation they are in trouble. Because no one is going to be motivating them while they are alone in the woods. What you should say is this. "Do you want to work rediculously long hours, get paid little all while carrying 100lbs of light weight gear while other people try to shoot you?" If that is what they want then they are the people who should be getting the contract.


----------



## dknob (May 10, 2010)

That show on discovery - Two Weeks In Hell , about SFAS showed 50% failing


----------



## x SF med (May 10, 2010)

Looks like you are dealing with Navy/Marsoc Corpsmen...  They shouldn't be quitting, period.
Attrition rates change with time, fluctuations based on standards and needs and MOS...
Tell you delayed enttry kids - if you want it, and you have heart, it's yours - it may take multiple tries.  I fyou are even thinking of quitting before you even start - quit now, and open the slot for someone who's willing to go for it.

Anymore, there's too much G2 - The rumor mill in the 80's was best ingnored, you found out what was happening as it happened and adapted.  Aren't these kids supposed to be trained to adapt and overcome?  Fuck em, don't coddle em.  Attrition rate is 99.9% still wanna try?


----------



## DocPQ (May 10, 2010)

I posted on www.sealswcc.com

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?25358-attrition-rate

Due to the constant topics of "im scared" or "dont know" candidates.

I decided to try and motivate you by letting you know that bud/s may have a high attrition rate, but so does every branch. An operator is an operator, the difference is the branch you are in. Simple as that. When you click on the link, sorry if you get your feelings hurt. But its the truth, the truth hurts. 

I fair warn you, if you plan to go and register in this forum. Be careful of what you say, I once said something about Army Special Forces reservists(which wasn't the case, but I accidently used regular DOD terms that apparently offend socom guys) and I got my a$$ chewed. I thought they were going to find my IP address and hunt me down. They are approachable if your respectful.


----------



## DocPQ (May 10, 2010)

unfortunatly guys.  No, they aren't going out for SARC.  They are bud/s candidates.  I too am a candidate.  Just wanted to get input, im just that type of guy.  I hate ppl that are negative, wanted some feed back on SFAS to let them know that bud/s is just glorified for some reason, SFAS is just as hard and the pipeline as bud/s.  An operator is an operator, simple is that.  You guys are your own branch.

I know you guys are combat vets, thats pretty evident by the way you are talking.  Im no operator, but im hoping to be.  But there was a time when you were like this as well, tell me there wasn't a point in your life as a young man, 18-20 yrs old that you said, "dang, dont know if i can do this".  But obviously you guys did, you guys are operators!  I gurentee you had one guy you looked up to that said somethin and it stuck.

I know i have a couple guys that raised me up as a boot, and hazed me.  "The pain retained".  

But thanks for the feed back lol, i know you get this alot from young guys.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 10, 2010)

I was 18 when I went through, and I never thought of quitting. They would have had to drag me out of there kicking and screaming. But maybe that is just me.


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2010)

Think about the line in the song...  "...Ome hundred men, they'll test today, but only 3 win the Green Beret."

I do believe that's talking about the attrition rate, a bit exagerted but still attrition.


----------



## dknob (May 11, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Think about the line in the song...  "...Ome hundred men, they'll test today, but only 3 win the Green Beret."
> 
> I do believe that's talking about the attrition rate, a bit exagerted but still attrition.


 

perfect song for CAG then... hahah ;)


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 11, 2010)

DocPQ, I, as many who have responded to your trolling stupid question/post, can sign up for just about any forum out there as BTDT's and do not need to respond to you to justify anything.

Your attrition rate question has been answered by quite a few BTDT's and you turned smart-ass. We at that point turn BTDT. 

PM me if you have any more stupid questions so as not to embarrass yourself further.

Closed before you get hammered thinner than you already have been.

Plenty of documentation exists on the net for SFAS preparation. This is but one:

http://www.calguard.ca.gov/sf/Documents/Preparing%20for%20SFRE%20and%20SFAS.pdf

of 592,000 responses........

Just don't quit.....should be the mantra.


----------

